
Tesla short-sellers take record losses in battle with Elon Musk - hardmaru
http://archive.is/5mDdd#selection-1889.0-1889.63
======
jgalt212
no doubt, this last leg up is driven by short covering.

RSI is north of 90.

[https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/TSLA/chart?p=TSLA#eyJpbnRlcn...](https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/TSLA/chart?p=TSLA#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)

